# Shetland



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given my track record with "Don't Look Up", I'm timid about posting another viewing recommendation, but this is a different form. The Netflix-distributed crime drama _Shetland_ was recommended by a reviewer on CBC radio, and we thought we'd take a chance. It has now become regular evening viewing.

If one likes the British crime drama _Vera_, this series is also based on novels by crime/mystery writer Ann Cleeves. It takes place on the Shetland Islands, population roughly 22,000. The Shetlands are about the most northern part of Scotland, well above the tree line, and sort of halfway between Norway and Iceland. If you're big on Newfoundland ocean vistas with big cliffs, this is for you. And, much like Newfoundland, it's a 12-1/2hr ferry ride to the mainland.

With the main urban area having a population of about 7500, many live far apart, serious crime is rare, and resources for addressing it also rare. Anything more demanding often has to be flown in or arrive by ferry from the mainland. Residents, including the main characters, frequently find themselves unable to get cell reception or needing to climb up a hill to get it. Think of it like _Prime Suspect_, but with 1/20 the personnel, and happening mostly in the countryside. The series - now moving into its 6th season ( Shetland (TV series) - Wikipedia ) - has won awards and been lauded by the British press, centers on the central character of detective inspector Jimmy Perez. Much like the Vera series, where the main character has several subordinates who help out in every episode, so does Perez, although the secondary character "Tosh" gets all the best lines. And, much like Vera, the plot never goes where you think it's going to go, and the culprit is rarely who you think it is. Most stories are two-parters, so there's about 2hrs viewing to wrap something up. The acting is excellent, and the scenery lovely. If you're stuck at home, this is a nice way to get out...virtually.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

We've watched the seasons that are available on Netflix (three, I think) and thoroughly enjoyed it. We also watched Broadchurch, which has a similar scenic, British, small town vibe, but felt that the character development in Shetland was much better.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

bw66 said:


> We've watched the seasons that are available on Netflix (three, I think) and thoroughly enjoyed it. We also watched Broadchurch, which has a similar scenic, British, small town vibe, but felt that the character development in Shetland was much better.


Having watched (and loved) Broadchurch that strikes me as a big statement  I may have to give this a go.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> Having watched (and loved) Broadchurch that strikes me as a big statement  I may have to give this a go.


I will be interested to know what you think. Admittedly, Broadchurch probably suffered a bit because we watched it after watching Shetland.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The CBC commentator likened _Broadchurch_ and _Shetland_.


bw66 said:


> We've watched the seasons that are available on Netflix (three, I think) and thoroughly enjoyed it. We also watched Broadchurch, which has a similar scenic, British, small town vibe, but felt that the character development in Shetland was much better.


I suspect you'll agree with me that Tosh gets _all_ the best lines.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

We’ve watched all the 4 or 5 seasons of shetland-I think on Britbox-there’s a new one released fall 2021-I don’t think its available on streaming. Overall one of the best Brit series IMO-I much preferred it to Vera.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Watched both Broadchurch and Shetland. Thoroughly enjoyed both. Another UK crime drama I enjoyed is Hinterland. It is very dark. It was filmed in Wales. Interestingly it was filmed in both English and Welsh. Only the English version is on on Netflix.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zdogma said:


> We’ve watched all the 4 or 5 seasons of shetland-I think on Britbox-there’s a new one released fall 2021-I don’t think its available on streaming. Overall one of the best Brit series IMO-I much preferred it to Vera.


My wife's the big _Vera_ fan, although I don't mind sitting through the remainder of whatever episode she's watching. In terms of the plot development, and examination of human nature, I see the two series on equal footing, but I think one gets to see more of the interior life of Jimmy than one sees of Vera. I mean, she's charming and all - not many homicide investigators say "Luv" - but we tend not to know more about her than we know about Kenny. In that respect, _Shetland_ shares a lot more with _Prime Suspect_, where Jane Tennyson's interior life is very much on view. My memory of it is foggy, but perhaps _Cracker_ as well.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Big fan of british police drama here.
Shetland is on my top list of all time. I even paid for Britbox to watch the last season.

I love those slow paced series, scenic views and the quirks of old fashioned ways or rural places.

I watched Broadchurch and Hinterland too. I recommend them if you like those kind of setup!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Great thread.

Father Brown and Dr. Finley as well if you want something easier on the nervous system.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It is a good series, as so many British dramas are.

For the record though, the Shetland Islands are not above the tree line.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you like the early ones, you may like "No Hiding Place".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've watched them all, great show. Vera is also terrific.


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Given my track record with "Don't Look Up", I'm timid about posting another viewing recommendation, but this is a different form. The Netflix-distributed crime drama _Shetland_ was recommended by a reviewer on CBC radio, and we thought we'd take a chance. It has now become regular evening viewing.
> 
> If one likes the British crime drama _Vera_, this series is also based on novels by crime/mystery writer Ann Cleeves. It takes place on the Shetland Islands, population roughly 22,000. The Shetlands are about the most northern part of Scotland, well above the tree line, and sort of halfway between Norway and Iceland. If you're big on Newfoundland ocean vistas with big cliffs, this is for you. And, much like Newfoundland, it's a 12-1/2hr ferry ride to the mainland.
> 
> With the main urban area having a population of about 7500, many live far apart, serious crime is rare, and resources for addressing it also rare. Anything more demanding often has to be flown in or arrive by ferry from the mainland. Residents, including the main characters, frequently find themselves unable to get cell reception or needing to climb up a hill to get it. Think of it like _Prime Suspect_, but with 1/20 the personnel, and happening mostly in the countryside. The series - now moving into its 6th season ( Shetland (TV series) - Wikipedia ) - has won awards and been lauded by the British press, centers on the central character of detective inspector Jimmy Perez. Much like the Vera series, where the main character has several subordinates who help out in every episode, so does Perez, although the secondary character "Tosh" gets all the best lines. And, much like Vera, the plot never goes where you think it's going to go, and the culprit is rarely who you think it is. Most stories are two-parters, so there's about 2hrs viewing to wrap something up. The acting is excellent, and the scenery lovely. If you're stuck at home, this is a nice way to get out...virtually.


Try “Death in Paradise”


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

If you like Shetland, then try Hinterland. Very much like Shetland but in Wales and even darker.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just finished season 6 of Shetland last week, 5 and 6 are on Britbox. Great show




__





Shetland S6 - Mystery | BritBox


Shetland is back. The murder of a prominent local figure strikes at the heart of the Shetland community. As motives are uncovered, the investigation takes a sinister turn.




www.britbox.com





For BBC cop show I recommend Happy Valley, I think I watched it on Netflix last year:








Happy Valley


Synopsis:A police sergeant dealing with personal tragedy investigates cases in a small West Yorkshire town.




www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought your Don't Look Up recommendation was good.
Shetland, Hinterland, Broadchurch were all good too, we've seen those on PBS or Netflix in the last few years. I didnt know Shetland had more seasons so I'll have to look that up.

On the PBS app, you can now watch all seasons of Endeavor, the prequel show to Inspector Morse. 

Looking through Britbox I see maybe I should be going there for more shows.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

We didn't get very far into Hinterland. It was too dark for us (at least at the time) - I may try to revisit it in happier times.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I've watched Shetland, Hinterland and Broadchurch. Enjoyed them all. Definitely a fan of the rural British cop genre.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> It is a good series, as so many British dramas are.
> 
> For the record though, the Shetland Islands are not above the tree line.


So have they banned trees there? I've yet to see a single one anywhere.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone scrolling through this thread comes away with a good list of things to watch. So now the question I pose to all of you is: What is it about these series that appeals to you?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> My wife's the big _Vera_ fan, although I don't mind sitting through the remainder of whatever episode she's watching. In terms of the plot development, and examination of human nature, I see the two series on equal footing, but I think one gets to see more of the interior life of Jimmy than one sees of Vera. I mean, she's charming and all - not many homicide investigators say "Luv" - but we tend not to know more about her than we know about Kenny. In that respect, _Shetland_ shares a lot more with _Prime Suspect_, where Jane Tennyson's interior life is very much on view. My memory of it is foggy, but perhaps _Cracker_ as well.


Yes, its a bit more like prime suspect or happy valley.


benum47 said:


> I just finished season 6 of Shetland last week, 5 and 6 are on Britbox. Great show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Happy Valley was one of the best Brit cop shows ever.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So have they banned trees there? I've yet to see a single one anywhere.


Much like Scotland they cut them all down….


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Or maybe the sheep are just more aggressive or less well-fed there. I never quite understood all those bald hills in the Highlands with a stand of trees sticking out in weird places.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Anyone scrolling through this thread comes away with a good list of things to watch. So now the question I pose to all of you is: What is it about these series that appeals to you?


I find American tv/movies horribly overacted, dramatic and unbelievable. Can barely watch any of it anymore. If I do it's movies pre 1980.

By contrast the UK stuff is highly believable, well acted etc. There's also a simple quaintness generally that's refreshing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> So have they banned trees there? I've yet to see a single one anywhere.



There are trees on the Shetland Islands. Just because you haven't seen any doesn't mean they aren't there.

More importantly, that isn't where the show is filmed. Some shots are done there, but the cast and crew are based in Glasgow which is a long way from the Shetland Isles. Trust me, they ain't commuting! Hell, there is more of the show filmed in the part of Scotland that my family is from (down in the southwest, below Glasgow) than is filmed in the Shetland Islands.

And speaking of my family, a cousin of mine is an actress who has appeared in the show (among many others).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Anyone scrolling through this thread comes away with a good list of things to watch. So now the question I pose to all of you is: What is it about these series that appeals to you?


The fact that I am British (Scottish) so am used to the culture and British TV is far superior to American TV. Even many of the most famous American shows were originally British.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I could never get into watching televsion shows for some reason whether british or american although I did see about half an hour of Good Christian Bitches which I thought was one of them real life documentary programs like CBC tries to do but without the guilt ridden diatribe. Seems that show got cancelled asap which is too bad .. lol.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I could never get into watching televsion shows for some reason whether british or american although I did see about half an hour of Good Christian Bitches which I thought was one of them real life documentary programs like CBC tries to do but without the guilt ridden diatribe. Seems that show got cancelled asap which is too bad .. lol.



I liked that show but there was no way fundamentalist Christians in the US could let it stay on the air.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> There are trees on the Shetland Islands. Just because you haven't seen any doesn't mean they aren't there.
> 
> More importantly, that isn't where the show is filmed. Some shots are done there, but the cast and crew are based in Glasgow which is a long way from the Shetland Isles. Trust me, they ain't commuting! Hell, there is more of the show filmed in the part of Scotland that my family is from (down in the southwest, below Glasgow) than is filmed in the Shetland Islands.
> 
> And speaking of my family, a cousin of mine is an actress who has appeared in the show (among many others).


There's plenty that is shot in Glasgow. Indeed, I recognize many places from our stay there. (I could even make out the plaque to James McGill at U of G, and staircase to the Hunterian). But one can easily do some Streetview hopping in Lerwick and environs and spot lots that is familiar from the show. I did a similar bit of streetview hopping for the show Lilyhammer a few years back, and lots of outdoor shots were identifiable, despite probably most indoor shots being done elsewhere.

Sort of the same thing with many shows, where the second unit gets sent to gather lots of landscape/cityscape footage to give a sense of place and provide some filler. We visited and drove around Rouleau, SK where all the outdoor shots (and some indoor,where being able to see some of the environs out the window was part of the shot) of Corner Gas were filmed, and plenty was recognizable. But yes, for indoor shots where lighting and set design mattered, they scooted off to a studio in nearby Regina.

The tree line in Scotland is apparently 57 degrees latitude. The Shetland Islands are 3 degrees further north than that. I'm sure there are some trees in Iceland as well, but they probably needed to be planted there.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks, mhammer. Had never heard about Shetland, but we watched the first two episodes last night (wow, big New Year's Eve). Very well done. Yes, it has similarities to Broadchurch, but better, I think. Only issue we had was we couldn't understand what they were saying! Had to resort to turning on the _English_ subtitles. That fixed it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> The fact that I am British (Scottish) so am used to the culture and British TV is far superior to American TV. Even many of the most famous American shows were originally British.


That may all be true, but what is it specifically that appeals to you about these specific types of shows? I'm sure it's more than just "Hey, it's about people like me!". For instance, American police procedurals have more shooting than UK productions (DI Jimmy Perez does not carry any sort of weapon), and spend more time on the details of forensic technology and methods. Is it the personalities of the characters? E.g., is Vera that different from Columbo or Kojack in terms of quirks? Is it the general neglect, or at least reduction, of romantic content and focus on character and bewilderment? Is it simply the difference between crime in smaller towns vs "the big city"? Is it the attention to how "real people" live? There's certainly more to articulate, but tell me, I'm truly curious.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> There's plenty that is shot in Glasgow. Indeed, I recognize many places from our stay there. (I could even make out the plaque to James McGill at U of G, and staircase to the Hunterian). But one can easily do some Streetview hopping in Lerwick and environs and spot lots that is familiar from the show. I did a similar bit of streetview hopping for the show Lilyhammer a few years back, and lots of outdoor shots were identifiable, despite probably most indoor shots being done elsewhere.



You might think you saw those things, but I highly doubt you did. 

A TV show isn't going to have such easily identifiable locations appear in a show set somewhere else in the country - a country where everyone will recognize such things.

A good chunk of the show is filmed in two towns where my family lives, including one that I lived in and have spent a ton of time in since leaving and I didn't recognize jack shit even after reading about the filming locations later on. It ain't a big place and I lived there yet didn't recognize things so I'm not buying that some guy from Canada recognized small landmarks he only visited.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Scottish Highlands are noted for their heather


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

teleboli said:


> I find American tv/movies horribly overacted, dramatic and unbelievable. Can barely watch any of it anymore. If I do it's movies pre 1980.
> 
> By contrast the UK stuff is highly believable, well acted etc. There's also a simple quaintness generally that's refreshing.


Thanks for answering my question. Much appreciated.

I enjoyed the original production of _Cracker_, with Robbie Coltrane; enough so that I didn't feel compelled to watch the American remake with Robert Pastorelli (Eldin in Murphy Brown) in the titular role. Anyone watch both, with an opinion to offer?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think it's that they are written and filmed then viewed without commercial breaks. It's not the lack of commercials, but that scenes and dialogues can occur that are uninterrupted.
I concluded this after thinking about which US shows I enjoyed, and it was shows like Madmen or Breaking Bad, which were both made for cable broadcast or streaming viewing. I think comedies, like Schitts Creek or the Office do OK with commercials so it seems I like a mix of US, Canadian and UK comedies.

Of course the views of British country side is a plus, the actors are generally very good too, the writing is believable. Many actors seem to move from show to show, or to live theater in London etc. so the pool of skilled actors there seems almost endless. Eventually, and I think this must be an inside joke in the UK, they show up on Midsomer Murder.

The only CBC,CTV,NBC,CBS,ABC type shows I've liked recently were Elementary and Murdoch, maybe The Blacklist for a while.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Are you going to answer my question?


Quality of the script. That applies to both dramas and comedies. Actors can actually act, they're not just hired for their good looks. Police/detective shows tend to revolve around people as opposed to guns. Makes the stories much more interesting and important.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> The Scottish Highlands are noted for their heather
> View attachment 395346


Heather McCartney and Heather Mills. Hmmmm


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I think it's that they are written and filmed then viewed without commercial breaks. It's not the lack of commercials, but that scenes and dialogues can occur that are uninterrupted.
> I concluded this after thinking about which US shows I enjoyed, and it was shows like Madmen or Breaking Bad, which were both made for cable broadcast or streaming viewing. I think comedies, like Schitts Creek or the Office do OK with commercials so it seems I like a mix of US, Canadian and UK comedies.
> 
> Of course the views of British country side is a plus, the actors are generally very good too, the writing is believable. Many actors seem to move from show to show, or to live theater in London etc. so the pool of skilled actors there seems almost endless. Eventually, and I think this must be an inside joke in the UK, they show up on Midsomer Murder.
> ...


Excellent points. "Coroner" on CBC is reasonably good.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Currently making my way through Doctor Finlay on Acorn.

Very good.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

teleboli said:


> Currently making my way through Doctor Finlay on Acorn.
> 
> Very good.



The current one or the original from the '60s?


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh, the current one. From the early '90's I guess.

I did notice the earlier series. Doctor Finlay's Casebook I think.

It disturbed me to find out that Ian Bannen was killed in a car crash shortly after finishing the series. He's my favorite character.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't forget Hetty Wainthropp Investigates.

She's a nice lady.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like Shetland. Just started it. 
@mhammer , good recommendation- you're 1 for 2. Not so bad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do I get a finder's fee? LOL
But seriously, it's always satisfying when you stumble onto something, it turns out to be pleasurable, you recommend it to others, and they get pleasure from it as well.
I hope I can get my "hit rate" above 50% some day. 
And once I get the various projects at home out of the way, many of the recommendations provided by others here look pretty good too.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

Captains Log: My wife and I tried out Vera and Prime Suspect based on this thread. Not sure on Vera yet (first episode was okay), Prime Suspect is good (finished Season 1).
To reiterate: definitely check out Happy Valley, it's great!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

benum47 said:


> Captains Log: My wife and I tried out Vera and Prime Suspect based on this thread. Not sure on Vera yet (first episode was okay), Prime Suspect is good (finished Season 1).
> To reiterate: definitely check out Happy Valley, it's great!


Stick with Vera, although you may need subtitles.

Happy Valley is outstanding, albeit a somewhat depressing look at life in England these days. At least in the urban centers. Brilliant show though. We've just started watching the new Dalgleish on Acorn. Also excellent.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

AHA!! Finally figured it out. We've watched the first six episodes of Shetland this week, and I've been bugged trying to determine who Jimmy Perez reminds me of.
Got it last night. He bears a resemblance to a young Alan Alda. Great show.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

blueshores_guy said:


> AHA!! Finally figured it out. We've watched the first six episodes of Shetland this week, and I've been bugged trying to determine who Jimmy Perez reminds me of.
> Got it last night. He bears a resemblance to a young Alan Alda. Great show.


I hadn't thought that, but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

We just started "Shetland" tonight. It's no "Don't Look Up" but not bad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

blueshores_guy said:


> AHA!! Finally figured it out. We've watched the first six episodes of Shetland this week, and I've been bugged trying to determine who Jimmy Perez reminds me of.
> Got it last night. He bears a resemblance to a young Alan Alda. Great show.


A wee bit of a stretch, given that Alda's head/face is a bit longer/narrower than Henshall's. But yeah, I think I can see they have a similar serious stare.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tell me if this looks familiar








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this one to my attention. I've now watched the first 4 episodes and find it very entertaining. There's just something about the way the Brits do TV that I find appealing.

If you really want a challenge understanding a thick Scottish dialect and enjoy Brit humour I strongly recommend Still Game (Netflix). After a couple episodes I fell in love with the settings and characters and how well done it was.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If you really want a challenge understanding a thick Scottish dialect and enjoy Brit humour I strongly recommend Still Game (Netflix). After a couple episodes I fell in love with the settings and characters and how well done it was.


One of them (Hemphil) grew up in Montreal.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Haven't watched Shetland (yet) but just finished Stay Close (Netflix). Another British crime drama with some interesting twists.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks for bringing this one to my attention. I've now watched the first 4 episodes and find it very entertaining. There's just something about the way the Brits do TV that I find appealing.
> 
> If you really want a challenge understanding a thick Scottish dialect and enjoy Brit humour I strongly recommend Still Game (Netflix). After a couple episodes I fell in love with the settings and characters and how well done it was.


Into season 3 last night, impossible for us to watch without subtitles. I know, I know. The subtitling is done very well, in contrast to "The King's Affection", which I'd describe as American mid-century street slang, very colloquial and quite funny. We very much enjoyed the series itself, great production values, costumes, premise. Suspension of disbelief helps, culturally different than what Hollywood requires, very quirky at times. And the music, oh the music. Ha ha.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> I even paid for Britbox to watch the last season.


Dad has BritBox, but he got it more for the shows he remembers from living there, and the early Brit shows after we first moved here (up to the 90's) usually aired by the Buffalo PBS affiliate "Channel 17". 

He doesn't use it for new stuff. I go for a visit and he's in a marathon of something. I like_ All Creatures_, but not 10 episodes in a row? _Keeping Up Appearance's_, _One Foot in the Grave_ etc get old quick! ha, ha...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks for bringing this one to my attention. I've now watched the first 4 episodes and find it very entertaining. There's just something about the way the Brits do TV that I find appealing.
> 
> If you really want a challenge understanding a thick Scottish dialect and enjoy Brit humour I strongly recommend Still Game (Netflix). After a couple episodes I fell in love with the settings and characters and how well done it was.


So, ya liked it, eh, YAH BASTARD!!


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Aye, yah wee bastard!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yesterday, I just started "Marcela" on Netflix.

I don't know if it's a trope that is trendy but why is all those series are rellying on a protagonist that keeps everything for him/herself? Why is there's always secrets or even pure lies on what you know or don't know regarding your own life or a case you are working on?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

teleboli said:


> Aye, yah wee bastard!!


Can't hear (read) that without thinking of this.. 

_You've turned into a right sexy wee bastard. Do you know that? _


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Can't hear (read) that without thinking of this..
> 
> _You've turned into a right sexy wee bastard. Do you know that? _
> 
> View attachment 397536


Aye. What be that from then?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

teleboli said:


> Aye. What be that from then?


“So I Married an Axe Murderer”.

The only good part of that movie is when he goes and visits his (Scottish) parents.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> “So I Married an Axe Murderer”.
> 
> The only good part of that movie is when he goes and visits his (Scottish) parents.


Staying with Mike and the Scots...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So, ya liked it, eh, YAH BASTARD!!


I believe the correct response is "Pish off, ya pri*ck!"









25 of the funniest ever Still Game quotes


To celebrate the new series of Still Game on the BBC, here are some more of the show's most laugh-out-loud quotes.




inews.co.uk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Season 1 (2 episodes) of Shetland done. I didn't err.. didnea realize it was from 2013. It's an odd show. Typical plodding British crime drama, but then some of the info also came in such rapid bursts, if you weren't paying attention, you'd miss a bunch. We both liked it, and with SW Ont being in a deep freeze today, we may hunker down for season 2.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I watched the 3 seasons available on Netflix with a map handy. Some of the geographical references are real, some may be to locations too small to show up on Google maps, and some may simply be fictitious. But Google maps will show you the ferry routes, which can also help flesh out the story a bit.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Finished it last night, waiting for the next season. In the meantime, hoping that "Peaky Blinders" starts soon.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> If you really want a challenge understanding a thick Scottish dialect



That show takes place in Glasgow and my family is from just south of there so to me, that is proper English.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> That show takes place in Glasgow and my family is from just south of there so to me, that is proper English.


HA!! Ya, tell me about it. My wife's ex (and family) were Glaswegian, so she can decipher a lot of it, but then she met my family who are all from Birmingham, and was lost!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> HA!! Ya, tell me about it. My wife's ex (and family) were Glaswegian, so she can decipher a lot of it, but then she met my family who are all from Birmingham, and was lost!



Nah, she understands them. She just pretends not to because they're Brummies................................


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> Nah, she understands them. She just pretends not to because they're Brummies................................


No, seriously… my dads cousins came over in 2019. The amount of times she said she was just nodding and smiling.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Season 7 is out!!!

Yee-Haw!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I need to watch this! Thanks for the info!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Season 7 is out!!!
> 
> Yee-Haw!


Sorry, season 7 of which show?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

polyslax said:


> Sorry, season 7 of which show?


Shetland. (I hope so)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

polyslax said:


> Sorry, season 7 of which show?


Shetland. Thread title… great show. Slow, but it is very good.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Thanks guys! Didn't realize Shetland was already at season 7.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How are you watching it? Not on Britbox or Acorn yet.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

davetcan said:


> How are you watching it? Not on Britbox or Acorn yet.


Android. First two are out and #3 drops tomorrow. Then weekly there after. 

I believe BritBox gets it in September. But don’t quote me.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Android. First two are out and #3 drops tomorrow. Then weekly there after.
> 
> I believe BritBox gets it in September. But don’t quote me.


Android? Isn't that an operating system?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Android? Isn't that an operating system?


Sorry… it’s a “Android Box”. Also called Kodi boxes. 
You can get them on Amazon or at independent TV repair, car audio places. It’s sounds sketchy, but it’s fairly common.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

SWLABR said:


> Sorry… it’s a “Android Box”. Also called Kodi boxes.
> You can get them on Amazon or at independent TV repair, car audio places. It’s sounds sketchy, but it’s fairly common.



If you are in the GTA there is a store in Georgetown that openly sells them. Has been doing so for years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Signed up for the free sample week of Britbox, and watched Seasons 5 and 6. Don't know how we're going to see Season 4. Apparently 7 will be the last season, with the actor who plays Jimmy deciding to walk away from the series. My wife and I both found Season 6 unnecessarily complicated and meandering. Not that one wants the culprit to be evident by the 2nd episode, but we were floundering in a ship's hold of red herrings.

That said, as ever, Tosh always has the best lines.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Signed up for the free sample week of Britbox, and watched Seasons 5 and 6. Don't know how we're going to see Season 4. Apparently 7 will be the last season, with the actor who plays Jimmy deciding to walk away from the series. My wife and I both found Season 6 unnecessarily complicated and meandering. Not that one wants the culprit to be evident by the 2nd episode, but we were floundering in a ship's hold of red herrings.
> 
> That said, as ever, Tosh always has the best lines.


My wife and I loved season 6! I didn’t see it as meandering so much as plot twists. A few red herrings are good and keep you on your toes. Very well written and the tie in to a previous seasons cold case was excellent.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> My wife and I loved season 6! I didn’t see it as meandering so much as plot twists. A few red herrings are good and keep you on your toes. Very well written and *the tie in to a previous seasons cold case was excellent*.


We liked that part, although I imagine that it was not anything that Ann Cleeves herself would have written. The Donna Killick thing (I won't elaborate for those who haven't watched yet) was something I could see before the ferry from Aberdeen had even passed the tip of the mainland (i.e., more than a mile away).

But when you have to think "Wait, was that in Season 5 or Season 6?", because you can't really connect it to either the initial set-up OR to the ending, then I think the script has meandered. Perhaps that becomes more apparent when one watches 2 episodes a night over successive nights. One tends to notice the digressions, versus the returns to main plot. A little bit of wandering is OK by me. I'm not expecting it to be an episode of Law & Order where everything is tied up in an hour. But 6 didn't strike me as being as tight as a typical _Vera_. Still, quality viewing.


----------

